# Tricking a Pioneer DEH-6000 UB into thinking carputer is ipod



## ASCI_Blue (Aug 1, 2008)

I've been trying to figure out the best way to get my carputer (an Asus Eee with a DIY touch panel) to be connected to my DEB 6000 UB via USB. So far I'm not having any luck finding an iPod emulator or any other software that can emulate an MP3 player. I've been considering trying to gut an ipod and find a way to wire it to the computer at a specific USB port but I'm thinking all I'd do in that case is have an ipod inside a laptop. 

I'm willing to consider any ideas tossed out to solve my problem.


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

i agree if you have the ipod you will end up having an asus touchscreen ipod controller. dosent sound bad to me though. using a mini laptop as a giant remote control. lol


----------



## ASCI_Blue (Aug 1, 2008)

If I could viably go between ipod use and computer use on the fly..it might be worth doing.


----------

